# anyone taking Metformin just for egg quality and not diabetic or pcos?



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post but I am starting Metformin today purely to improve egg quality.  I am not diabetic nor do I have pcos which is why this drug is usually prescribed.  Just want to know if anyone had any experience with using it for this purpose and any benefits or side effects they had?  Being older and with 2 failed cycles it was recommended I take it @ 550mg per day for at least 6 weeks prior to next cycle and continue taking it up until a bfp with heartbeat scan.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Sorry i cant answer your question 

Just wanted to  your post in hope that theres someone out there that has experience

Donna Marie


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi kandk


I took Metformin to improve my egg quality after my first IVF cycle ended in miscarriage due to immature eggs. 


I took it for about a year or so before I started a new treatment cycle (during which time I conceived naturally twice - unfortunately both ended in ectopic pregnancies - but having never got pregnant before that for 8yrs I believe this was down to the Metformin) my eggs were not immature this time and we had 8 good embryos.


We had two day 2 embryos put back but these failed on our fresh cycle. We then had 5 frozen embryos to use, we thawed 3 embryos and 2 survived and are running round my lounge as we speak.... 


When we went to see the specialist he advised that there had been lots of positive research results with the use of Metformin in increasing egg quality, especially in ladies with PCOS. In particular embryos that had been frozen after the use of Metformin, the results were very much increased in a positive way. 


We went on to use the final two frozen embryos but got a BFN but I truly believe that my body was to blame this time round as I didn't give it long enough to recover.


I am now back on Metformin, and will be for The next 6 months before tarting treatment again hopefully in September or maybe with Metformin alone it will be 3rd time lucky naturally!!!


Good luck!!!


I just wanted to share my experience with Metformin and the fact that I truly believe it makes a big difference to egg quality and results.


Regards


Nikki


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi may i ask what dosage of Metformin you took to improve your egg quality, i'm currently on 1000mg x


----------

